# uTorrent Download Speeds



## pc_game_lover2004 (May 3, 2008)

Hi Friends,

I want to know a couple of things...
1) Is downloading from uTorrent Legal and/or any charge which can be applied on us for downloading bollywood movies..
2) I'm using a broadband network of BSNL (Unlimited Plan) which shows 100mbps when connected but still when I downloaded a movie of 699 MB it took approx. 25 hrs. So is there a way i can download movies at a much faster rate than this.. Also using modem for such a long can lead to its damaging... So what precautions should I Take...   

Please Do help me guys...


----------



## ajaybc (May 3, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I want to know a couple of things...
> 1) Is downloading from uTorrent Legal and/or any charge which can be applied on us for downloading bollywood movies..
> ...




100mbps are you joking I dont think George W Bush is having such such an internet connection.

I think it is ur LAN speed dude.If u r on BSNL broadband unlimited u have just 32KBps or 256kbps.
Using utorrent isnt illegal.But using it for piracy is illegal.It is like a knife.Having a knife at home isnt illegal but killing one with it is illegal and insane.

U can download Bollywood movies,Latest games,softwares which cost more than ur PC and may be the house in which u keep it,porn etc. for free.But it is all piracy.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (May 3, 2008)

I said it shows 100 mbps the actual speed for the BSNL Broadband is 2 mbps but download takes place at 5-20 kbps


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

Man, understand this...

100 MBPS is your LAN speed, you are connected to the BSNL network whenever the modem is on.

2 MBPS is the broadband down transfer speed, thats what the provider offers you.

What you download from utorrent is illegal or not depends on the content you download. You can use it for downloading linux distros, thats legal, or share your projects with your friends. but if you use it for downloading materials that are generally not available for free download, and are only available after payment, is illegal.

Your download speed depends on the seeders, the leechers, and your upload speed. Check the guides at utorrent.com for configuring your client to the max dl speed. If your torrents are throttled port forward them at www.portforward.com. You might want to configure your network settings in windows in order to heighten your speeds. There are guides available in this forum, like changing half open tcp window size etc. I myself posted a post for that quite recently. Search for them, and please dont beg for the links.

Wishing you the best download speeds
Dheeraj Kumar

PS: Torrents, if rightly configured, and with proper seeders and leechers, can get you the maximum speeds, I have the same plan as you, and I have experienced 253 KBPS. you can get 256 KBPS theoritically, practically its a bit low.


----------



## ajaybc (May 3, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Man, understand this...
> 
> 100 MBPS is your LAN speed, you are connected to the BSNL network whenever the modem is on.
> 
> ...



I said the same thing.But lacked the details


----------



## amitash (May 3, 2008)

as everyones already said...it depends on the content u dload which mite be illegal or legal...as for speed the 100mbps is ur lan speed...go to www.speedtest.net and test ur speed there...if u have an unlimited plan then its not 2mbps its only 256 or upto 512 so u generally will get lesser than 60kbps speed depending on ur plan...the most u can do is portforwarding...go to www.portforward.com to learn how to forward ports...ter is really nothing else much u can do for speed...i get 300kbps constantly on my home 1800 plan...


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (May 3, 2008)

I visited the portforward.com and done everthing except the static ip adress was not created due to dns router address not being right. what should i do now. the last page virtual server... there appears the forwarded port.... But i'm damn confused about everything...

also if i download a movie and keep my modem on for continuous 25 hrs... will it damage...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 3, 2008)

^^

Ur modem will not be damaged, they are designed to work that way, 

Btw, u can clear ur doubt abt static IP as well as port forwarding by goin to a link of PORT FORWARDING in my Signature (although, its for a D/link Modem for MTML user's but still the iead is pretty simple..) 

Ur d/loading thru torrents will depend on the following things---:

1.) IF the number of ppl having the complete file known as SEEDERS in Torrenting terms is greater than the number of ppl who are still waiting to d/load the complete file known as LEECHERS in Torrenting terms from these SEEDERS (ppl having the COMPLETE file). 

Whereas, the total number of *SEEDERS (ppl hving 100% of the file) + LEECHERS (ppl NOT having 100% of the file, but are still in the process of downloading the files) = PEERS*

2.) THE connection that u have with the SEEDER/s and their upload speed, for eg: if ur d/laod limit is 25 KBps (that is 25 x 8 = 200 kbps) and the seeder who is at a mere low speed of upload at 2 kbps, then U WILL NOT get faster downloads. 

*SOLUTION*: Try to find those torrents where the seeders to leechers ratio is 2:1 i.e for every 2 seeders there is one leecher and similarly, for 200 seeders there shud be 100 leechers, i.e SIMPLY, the MORE THE NUMBER OF SEEDERS vs. LEECHERS for a file, the better chance u have for a file to get d/loadded (this however doesnot mean FASTER DOWNLOADS) 

3.) Many ppl hv this MISconception, that WHy Im only able to connect ot just 3 SEEDERS wen i can see 40 SEEDERS i.e --->Seeders 3(40)

Well, the thing is TORRENT s/wares or CLIENTS that they are better known as, they try to connect to as many faster SEEDERS as possible, its not the case of HAVING MAXimum SEEDERS will result in CONNECTING TO ALL of them at once, this will just lead to a phenomena known as CHOKING (google it for torrenting terms) 

4.) ALways *PORT FORWARD* ur ports on ur modem for better connections and use *PEERGUARDIAN* to keep away from garbage or erronous data being downloaded side by side along with ur torrent 's downloads there by reducing the number of *LOST FILES a.k.a HASHFAILS (In torrenting terms)*

I hope u are a bit LESS confused now, after reading this topic.. 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## adi007 (May 4, 2008)

sorry for hijacking this thread...
i tried to port forward but the main problem is i use BSNL and there is no option like virtual server in the DSL router...
so can anyone tell me how to do in case of BSNL ISP..?


----------



## hellknight (May 4, 2008)

If you're using windows firewall then you need to open 13080 UDP port. Just go to Security Centre and click open a port in firewall, it will be there somewhere...


----------



## adi007 (May 4, 2008)

hellknight said:


> If you're using windows firewall then you need to open 13080 UDP port. Just go to Security Centre and click open a port in firewall, it will be there somewhere...


I don't use that...i have disabled it a long time ago


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 4, 2008)

^^

Have u checked in the ADVANCED section of ur router (i guess ur router's address is 192.168.1.1 ??)


----------



## adi007 (May 4, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Have u checked in the ADVANCED section of ur router (i guess ur router's address is 192.168.1.1 ??)



Yup i have checked there is no such option 
and yes it's my router address...My modem is UTSTARCOM UT300R2U there is an section for this in portforward website but it's MTNL and there is option avilable but mine is BSNL and there is no such option (


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 4, 2008)

This one's for the original question

to get good speeds select torrents with lots of seeders. generally it is indicated.

their is difference between kbps (kilobits per second) & kBps (kilobytes per second). kBps is 8 times kbps.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 4, 2008)

^^

Already explained by me in gr8 detail,. but still cheers to ur contribution as well..


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 5, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Already explained by me in gr8 detail,. but still cheers to ur contribution as well..



yours was so detailed that I didn't read what was in there, just wrote whatever came to my mind


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 5, 2008)

^^ LOL that sounds so.. I dont know, illogical.

If his post was so detailed, that means he knows much about the topic than you. So why bother posting anything? It would have been okay if you had supported his post.

Anyway, that's just my view, and as ashu888ashu888 said, cheers for your contibution as well!


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 6, 2008)

I just posted b'coz i wanted to tell the difference between kbps & kBps. & yes ashu888ashu888 knows much more than me, I've only slight idea of what ports are & port forwarding!!! I better stay away.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 6, 2008)

^^

Ok ok guys, u both proved ur Point   so relax, (i knw it was a casual debate) that the both of u were having.. 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 6, 2008)

Ouch, sorry about that. I just say what I feel, not what the other person wants to hear. 

^^ Thats my excuse for being rude and ill-mannered  No offence to anyone.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 6, 2008)

^^ 

No hard feelings here too 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 7, 2008)

no hard feelings here too.

In management I've studied that conflicts encourage creativity, so cheers.

And yes I'm studying commerce and still i'm here in this forum.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 7, 2008)

Thats good to hear! I'm SUPPOSED to be studying engineering.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 7, 2008)

^^ 

Engineering here too (almost on the verge of completion of my B.E, just 2 months left) 

SO, even i knw tat engineers get into debates wich encourage creative stuff, wat say Dheeraj ?? 

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 9, 2008)

Someone said at the Programming forum, they advised FilledVoid to calm down from debating, because its summer, and we have to be cool 

Dunno, summer makes me hot-headed, so do noobish posts, and you'll hafta wait for winter to check me out then. 

Anyway, on topic again, I am getting good speeds myself, and because some forumers cant, here are some tips: 

*compnetworking.about.com/od/bittorrent/qt/bittorrentports.htm
*www.slyck.com/story493_Solving_Slow_BitTorrent_Download_Speeds

Both of them are quite good, I followed them when I wanted to increase my speed. Now I dont use them, but I got good enough results with them.

You can actually find lots of material to do if you search google for "increasing bittorrent download speeds"

And this one is VERY good, with pictures and all for noobs, and I use most of the tips here:

*www.bootstrike.com/Articles/BitTorrentGuide/

And I get 220+ KBPS on a BSNL 2 mbps(sorry was MBPS before and gave ashu888ashu888 a confusion ) connection. Thats 36 KBPS less than the maximum supported, folks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 10, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> And I get 220+ KBPS on a BSNL 2 MBPS connection. Thats 36 KBPS less than the maximum supported, folks


 
220+ KBPS or kbps Dude ???  and do u hv a night unlimited connection (00.00 hrs to 08.00 hrs free limit wala?? )

I hv a Night UL from MTNL and it also says Upto 2 Mb, currently Im getting 25-26 KBPS i.e 200-208 kbPS on torrents...

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## upendra_gp (May 10, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Yup i have checked there is no such option
> and yes it's my router address...My modem is UTSTARCOM UT300R2U there is an section for this in portforward website but it's MTNL and there is option avilable but mine is BSNL and there is no such option (


hi buddy! i too had the same problem. After a lot of googling i found this solution. go to router in advanced go to NAT and there DMZ host.
now run cmd and there type this command "ipconfig /all ". Note down the IP Address and write it in NAT as well as DMZ host. And u r router's work is done. Now select the port in uTorrent and go to windows firewall options through control panel. There add new port in exception and separately add the port no. that u selected in uTorrent both TCP and UDP. NOTE: PLEASE ENTER THE SAME PORT NO> IN BOTH UDP AND TCP AND USE IT!
Now restart the PC and check the port and it will be open.
Happy Downloading! Cheers!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> 220+ KBPS or kbps Dude ???  and do u hv a night unlimited connection (00.00 hrs to 08.00 hrs free limit wala?? )
> 
> I hv a Night UL from MTNL and it also says Upto 2 Mb, currently Im getting 25-26 KBPS i.e 200-208 kbPS on torrents...
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...




KBPS... B for BIG B - Amitabh . Kilo BYTES per second. I use BSNL Home 500 plan - Upto 2 mbps speed, starting from 256 kbps (not caps ) and 2:00 AM to 8:00 AM free downloads - I on an average download 3.5GB per night. More if better speeds, or just http downloads. Less if there are less seeds.


----------



## seychellesblue (May 10, 2008)

Well torrent is a different game altogether when coming to downloading.
It is different than how you download from download.com.
1.in utorrent =>options=>speed guide
check your speed 
put ~80% of the upload (yes it is upload) value in the dropdown menu.
Hit OK. other values are there by default.
2. try torrents with better seeder:leecher ratio
3. Always seed as long as you can afford
4.Do not Hit and Run
5.Join a private tracker, for that you have to have DHT disabled.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 11, 2008)

seychellesblue said:


> 1.in utorrent =>options=>speed guide
> check your speed
> put ~80% of the upload (yes it is upload) value in the dropdown menu.
> Hit OK. other values are there by default.


 
Buddy, my Upload speed is set to 11 KBps (in actual in uTORRENT), after a test at speedtest.net,  I got my D/load speed as 220kbps and uplaod as 202 kbps) * "k" is small in kbps* 

So wat is this 80% thing ?? im a bit confused !! U mean to say that if my uplaod MAX speed is 202 kbps, so 80%of that wil mean 0.8 x 202= 161.6 kbps= 20.2 KBPS

So, i shud set my uplaod speed (in uTORRENT) as 20.2 KBPS instead of 11 KBPS ?? 
_______________

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 11, 2008)

Actually, I recommend 2 mbps plan users to set global upload speed to 10 KBPS for leeching, and higher for seeding. And 256 kbps users use 5 KBPS for leeching, and higher for seeding. Tested and works for maximum speed.


----------



## saiyanajay (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi

I had BSNL 750 plan-- unlimited 256 Kbps. U get a max of 35 and avg of 22-25 KBps in utorrent. Put it for 24 hrs and u get 2 GB. Good side-- unlimited, consistent download speeds for even torrents with low seeds.(the high speed connections suck when coming to low seeds). But still, Rs.750 is a bit too high.

good ya got lot of patience.


----------



## HMJ (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi guys
I'm using BSNL NIC card (115kbps)
I cant uplod any file even of 20-25 kbps
I was able to uplod when i brought it. but now i cant...
Please help me


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 23, 2009)

^^ activating a almost year long thread.. ?? wat for.. ?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 28, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ activating a almost year long thread.. ?? wat for.. ?



yup thats what i was thinking i'm the thread starter and since that learned a lot


----------



## pimpom (Mar 28, 2009)

Uh, ease up, guys. They're new members and I think they're just following forum guides that tell everyone to search before starting a new thread, asking questions that have been answered before. They could even have landed in the old thread from a Google search. Don't scare them away.


----------

